# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  pic 16f84 clock με lcd hd44780

## ok1gr

Ένα καλό ρολόι με ξυπνητήρι με το γνωστό pic 16f84!
Λίγα εξαρτήματα έυκολη κατασκευή

Func  	Set  	Up  	Down
(S1) 	(S2) 	(S3) 	(S4)

Με τον διακόπτη 1 μεταβαίνετε μεταξύ ξυπνητηριού και ώρας, με το 2 ρυθμήζεται ώρα και ώρα αφύπνησης και με το 3 και 4 αλλάζεται τις τιμές τις ώρας (πάνω/κάτω)




Αν η lcd σας έχει 16 pins. τότε ΔΕΝ θα χρησιμοποιήσεται τα 2 τελευταία (15-16)

Αν θέλεται και backlight πάτε ένα καλώδιο από το - της πηγής στο Κ που φαίνεται στο μπροστά μέρος της οθόνης  και ένα καλώδιο από το + μέσω ενός διακόπτη στο + για να μπορεί να ανάβει και να σβήνει καθώς τα led της δεν τραβάνε και λίγο ρεύμα!   :frown:  

Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από το δικό μου καθώς και το πρόγραμμα και τον κώδικα αύριο!  :Very Happy: 

http://users.skynet.be/langewouters/...6f84_clock.sch
http://users.skynet.be/langewouters/clock.html

----------


## ok1gr

hex + κώδικας (ανοίγει με το jal) το οποίο θα ανεβάσω το μεσημέρι

http://users.skynet.be/langewouters/...6f84_clock.zip

jal compiler για να επεξεργαστείτε τον κώδικα (ανοίξτε το wekker.jal)
Υπάρχει τέλος και πολύ καλός simulator (jalss). O compiler είναι o jalcc!
http://oase.uci.kun.nl/~mientki/pic/...alxx_v0_7b.exe


















Μή πεί κανείς ότι είμαι τσαπατσούλης τον έσφαξα  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## gsmaster

> ........
> Μή πεί κανείς ότι είμαι τσαπατσούλης τον έσφαξα



Όχι ρε συ ποιος είπε τέτοιο πράγμα... Πιπέρι στη γλώσσα όποιος τολμήσει  :Wink: 

Πάντως πές μας και απο ακρίβεια πώς πηγαίνει....αν χάνει /μέρα /βδομάδα...

----------


## ok1gr

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  


Το άναψα χθές το βράδυ στις 1 και στις 7.40 που ξύπνησα να πάω σχολείο   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   (αν και δεν εβλεπα πολύ καλά), σε σχέση με το κινητό δεν είχε χάσει ούτε δευτερόλεπτο!  :Very Happy:    Και όλα αυτά με μια ληγμένη (από το μάρτιο του 2005) 4.5V μπαταρία που όταν   ανάβεις το backlight η οθόνη πάει να σβήσει!  :Very Happy:  

Προσεχώς θα βάλω ένα ρελέ στην έξοδο του ξυπνητηριού (το RCA) που φαίνεται από την πίσω μεριά και θα το συνδέσω με το στερεοφωνικό (γιατί το ξυπνητήρη του κινητού το ακούω μετά από κανένα δεκάλεπτο!)  :Shocked:  


ps. Το απαίσιο εμφανισιακά, άσπρο υλικό είναι μακετόχαρτο! που με είχε περισέψει από μια άλλη κατασκευή!

----------


## tzitzikas

ok1gr για να προγραμματισω τον 16F84 απλα φορτωνω το wekker.hex στο picall?????δε θελω να μπλεξω με επεξεργασια κωδικα κτλ & δε θελω να κατεβασω το
jalxx_v0_7b.exe  που ειδα οτι ειναι 8 MBytes.
εσυ πιο lcd χρησιμοποιησες?τι κωδικο εχει????

----------


## ok1gr

ακριβώς!
lcd χρησιμοποίησα αυτό: 
Ο αριθμός μοντέλου είναι SSC2B16DLYY. O Μουτσιούλης το έχει 6Ε ενώ ο Γεωργιάδης 17Ε  :Shocked:  
Έχει 16 pins και δεν χρησιμοποίησα το 15 και 16! Για να ανάβει το backlight συνέδεσα το Α και το Κ από μπροστά με την πηγή μέσω ενός button. Αργότερα θα κάνω και μια καθηστέρηση 3sec για το φώς!
Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο lcd με την κατασκευή εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/kat_lcd1.php
την οποία μπορεί να έχεις κάνει!  :Smile:

----------


## ok1gr

tip: Μπορείτε να κάνετε μια μεγάλη προέκταση για την lcd χρησιμοποιόντας ένα καλώδιο για floppy από pc με *τρείς* ή περισότερες επαφές χρησιμοποιόντας της 2 διπλανές και αφήνοντας έξω αυτή στην οποία ένα κομμάτι του καλωδίου γυρνάει. Για να κάνετε το θυληκό--> αρσενικό χρησιμοποιήστε μια ακιδοσειρά!  :Smile:

----------


## tzitzikas

τα αρχεια *.jal τι χρειάζονται???????
επίσης στο σχεδιο εκει που λεει JP2 io programmer τι χρειάζεται?αν θελω μπορω να μην το χρησιμοποιήσω ε?
για διακόπτες εβαλες push-on buttons?
για buzzer τι εβαλες?

----------


## ok1gr

Το jp2 είναι για icsp δλδ προγραμματισμό του pic χωρίς να το βγάλεις. Εγώ έβαλα το header αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποίησα καθώς έχει άλλη συνδεσμολογία, διαφορετική από το εξασύρματο του προγραμματιστή μου! Άρα μην το βάλεις καθόλου!
Τα αρχεία *.jal είναι ο κώδικας σε γλώσα υψηλού (λέμε τώρα) επιπέδου και συγκεκριμένα την jal. Χρησιμεύει ώστε να κάνεις μικροαλλαγές. Είναι κάτι σαν την mikropascal ή mikrobasic, στην ουσία είναι pascal αλλά μοιάζει και με assembly και μου φάνηκε δύσκολη γι'αυτό και δεν ασχολήθηκα πολύ!
Ναι οι διακόπτες είναι Push on.
Το buzzer το έβαλα στο RCA που βλέπεις εδώ: 


και θα το βάλω εξωτερικό! (μόλις αγόρασα ένα 6V μικρό). Βέβαια παράλληλα με το buzzer σκέφτομαι να βάλω και ένα rele για να ανάβει και καμιά λάμπα! Το ρελέ που πήρα βέβαια δεν είναι διακοπτόμενο, όμως σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα απλό κύκλωμα με το 555 για να γίνει, αν θες το ανεβάζω! Τέλος για μόνιμη πηγή σκέφτομαι μια 6V Μπαταρία μολύβδου με έναν σταθεροποιητή 5V. Πιστεύω θα κρατήσει 2-3 χρόνια χωρίς να φωρτηστεί (τραβάει 1.5 mA σε κανονηκή λειτουργεία και 40mA με το backlight της οθόνης! Εσύ τη σκέφτεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσει για πηγή.... ή δεν σκέφτεσαι να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για καιρό?

----------


## tzitzikas

κοιτα σκεφτομαι να το φτιαξω απλα θα σχεδιασω πρωτα ενα τυπομενο αφου δεν υπαρχει. για πηγη ισως φτιαξω 
κανα τροφοδοτικο 5 βολτ με ενα μικρο μετασχηματιστακο αφου τραβαει τοσο λιγο.
βλεπω στις φωτο το lcd σου ειναι ψιλοθηριο.δεν μπορει να μει κατι μικροτερο??
το buzzer οτι να νε ζητας? γιατι κατι ειπες για 6 βολτ

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον φορτωνω το τυπομενο που εφτιαξα και την τοποθετηση των υλικων.
ok1gr αν γινεται απαντησε μου στα πιο πανω.
επισης πες μου αν στην τοποθετηση ειναι οκ τα Α&Κ που συνδεεις για τον φωτισμο του LCD.
σορυ για τα 2 μυνηματα πιο πανω.gsmaster διεγραψε τα.

----------


## ok1gr

Καλημέρα
buzzer πρέπει να πάρεις ένα με μικρή είσοδο σε V. 6 θα είναι καλά! Για τα Α και Κ δεν κατάλαβα...

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Σωστά τα έχεις βάλει...

----------


## tzitzikas

ξεχασα κατι σημαντικο. τι ρυθμισεις θα πρεπει να βαλω στο προγραμμα picall για να προγραμματισω το pic???? εχω τον 16pro.
γιατι θυμαμε οτι για το προγραμματισμο του για το pll ειχε αρκετες ρυθμισεις.

----------


## ok1gr

osc: XT
watchdog timer: off
power-up timer: on

Νομίζω θα τις αλλάξει μόνο του μόλις φορτώσεις το hex!

----------


## ok1gr

tzitzika τί έκανες? Το τελείωσες? Θες να αλλάξω τον κώδικα για pic16f628 και εσωτερικό κρύσταλο?

----------


## tzitzikas

ισως αυριο παρω τα υλικα.απλα δεν εχω πολυ χρονο τωρα.θα δοκιμασω το υπαρχον με το 16F84.αλλες ρυθμισεις δεν εχει ε?
ενοεις :
watchdog timer: off οτι δεν ειναι τσεκαρισμενο ε??
power-up timer: on  τσεκαρισμενο ???
επισης δε μου πες το code protect 0????

αυριο αν ειναι θα προγραμματισω το pic μιας και εχω μερικα κομματια εδω.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> ισως αυριο παρω τα υλικα.απλα δεν εχω πολυ χρονο τωρα.θα δοκιμασω το υπαρχον με το 16F84.αλλες ρυθμισεις δεν εχει ε?
> ενοεις :
> watchdog timer: off οτι δεν ειναι τσεκαρισμενο ε??
> power-up timer: on  τσεκαρισμενο ???
> επισης δε μου πες το code protect 0????
> 
> αυριο αν ειναι θα προγραμματισω το pic μιας και εχω μερικα κομματια εδω.



Σωστός! Αν βάλεις το code protect 1 τότε δεν μπορεί να διαβαστεί ο κώδικας από το PIC.

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδιά κάτι Offtopic, επειδή αύριο θα έρθω από εκεί (Θεσσαλονίκη) μήπως ξέρετε πού έχει μαγαζιά με ρουλεμάν και διάφορα γρανάζια κτλ.?

----------


## gsmaster

Λοιπόν κάποια πράγματα γενικά για αυτή την κατασκευή:
- *ΜΗΝ* βαλετε εσωτερικό ταλαντωτή. Δεν έχουν καθόλου καλή σταθερότητα σε σχέση με τους κρυστάλλους, ειδικά σε ρολόι φανταστείτε τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει. 
- Τα πιν 15 και 16 είναι αντίστοιχα τα + (Α) και - (Κ) του Backlight της οθόνης. Καλό είναι να βάλετε και μια αντίσταση σε σειρά.
- Το 78*L*05 δεν δίνει και πολύ ρευμα στην έξοδό του. 'Η θα βάλετε το 78L05 με backlight απο την τάση εισόδου (δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να είναι 5V) ή θα βάλετε το κανονικό 7805. Μην ξεχνάτε την αντίσταση.
- Βάλτε και έναν 100nF όσο πιο κοντά στην τροφοδοσία του μΕ μπορείτε. Και καναν ηλεκτρολυτικό στην τροφοδοσία της όλης πλακέτας.



offtopic: ok1gr έχει αρκετά στην Μοναστηρίου. Ο δρόμος που είναι ο σταθμός των τρένων.

----------


## ok1gr

thanks αν και λίγο αργά!

Εγώ σταθεροποιητή έβαλα έναν low dropout της TI με 1Α έξοδο.
Γενικά είναι πολύ καλός και το ακριβό μου πολύμετρο (λέμε τώρα, 20Ε το πήρα  :Smile:  !!!) μετράει 5.00V στην έξοδο.
Και είναι πολύ πιο δροσερό από το 7805 και δεν χρειάζεται και ψύκτρα.Είναι και πολύ μικρό και χωράει παντού!
Μονοδικό μειονέκτημα είναι ότι θέλει πυκνωτές τανταλίου! Μήπως μπορεί νανείς να μας πεί γιατί?

----------


## tzitzikas

φορτωνω το pcb σε 2 εκδοσεις μια για να δεχεται 78L05 και η αλλη να δεχεται 7805.επισης εχω προσθεσει θεση για
 το πυκνωτη 100nf που προτεινε ο gsmaster. αν με backlight τραβαει 40ma δουλευει ανετα και
με 87L05 (αντεχει μεχρι 100mA).το θεμα ειναι ποσο τραβαει οταν κτυπαει ξυπνητηρι.
για την τοποθετηση χρησημοποιηστετο αρχειο απο το clock_PCB_topothetisi.zip που εχω φορτωσει πιο πανω.θα καταλαβεται που μπαινει ο πυκνωτης 100nf στην εισοδο του σταθεροποιητη.
* ελεγξτε λιγο το pcb για τυχον λαθη.εγω το τσεκαρα μια φορα και ειναι οκ.

----------


## ok1gr

Το 7805 και το 78l05 ίδιες συσικές διαστάσεις δεν έχουν?
Το 87l05 τί είναι?

----------


## ok1gr

> φορτωνω το pcb σε 2 εκδοσεις μια για να δεχεται 78L05 και η αλλη να δεχεται 7805.επισης εχω προσθεσει θεση για
>  το πυκνωτη 100nf που προτεινε ο gsmaster. αν με backlight τραβαει 40ma δουλευει ανετα και
> με 87L05 (αντεχει μεχρι 100mA).*το θεμα ειναι ποσο τραβαει οταν κτυπαει ξυπνητηρι.*
> για την τοποθετηση χρησημοποιηστετο αρχειο απο το clock_PCB_topothetisi.zip που εχω φορτωσει πιο πανω.θα καταλαβεται που μπαινει ο πυκνωτης 100nf στην εισοδο του σταθεροποιητη.
> * ελεγξτε λιγο το pcb για τυχον λαθη.εγω το τσεκαρα μια φορα και ειναι οκ.




Θα το κοιτάξω όταν μπορέσω και θα σου πώ! 
Αλήθεια γιατί κάνεις πλακέτες και δεν τα κάνεις σε διάτρητη? 
Εγώ κάποτε είχα πάει να κάνω κάτι πλακέτες, (δεν βγήκαν και πολύ πετυχημένες) και μιας και δεν μπορώ να περιμένω για αποχάλκωση δουκεύω πάντα σε διάτρητες! Ακόμα και για αρκετά πολύπλωκα κυκλώματα.  :Shocked:   :Confused:

----------


## amiga

Ε δε νομίζω ότι συγκρίνονται οι διάτρητες με τις κανονικές!
το ότι δεν σου πέτυχαν δεν λέει τίποτα! Και εμένα οι πρώτες μου (πριν καμιά 15αριά χρόνια) δεν είχαν πετύχει και τέλεια, όμως τώρα τις βγάζω τέλεια! Και το ίδιο πιστεύω θα συνέβαινε και με σένα αν δεν τα παρατούσες!

----------


## ok1gr

Φωτοευαίσθητες χρησιμοποιείς? Βασικά εγώ είχα το πρόβλημα στην σχεδίαση με τα σύλα περιοδικών αλλά σκέφτομαι να της δοκημάσω και αυτές! Την λάμπα πού μπορούμε να την βρούμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη?

----------


## gsmaster

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι "pic 16f84 clock με lcd hd44780" και όχι πώς φτιάχνονται οι πλακέτες.

----------


## ok1gr

sorry ξεφύγαμε λιγο !

----------


## tzitzikas

78L05 ηθελα να πω. ok1gr μου αρεσουν προσεγμενες κατασκευες ----> φωτοευαισθητη. η αποχαλκωση μου διαρκει γυρω στα 5 λεπτα. με το γνωστο μιγμα περιδρολ+κεζαπ και βγαινουν τελειες. τωρα για λαμπα υπεριωδη ακτινοβολιας και γω πσαχνω αν και εχω 2 κομματια προς το παρον.το μαγαζι που τις ειχα παρει παλια εκλεισε. 

σημερα προγραμματισα το pic , αυριο παω να παρω τα υλικα και θα το ξεκινησω σιγα σιγα.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Τα 78L05 δεν είναι τα ίδια με τα 7805. Είναι μικρότερα...

----------


## tzitzikas

σωστον.το 78L05 δινει 100mA max και εινα πλαστικου τυπου, ενω το 7805 1A max με ψυκτρα βεβαια.

----------


## _ab

Οσοι εχουν 2χ16 αλλαζει τιποτα στην συνδεσμολογια?????Γιατι εαν θυμαμαι καλα τα μισα θα τα δειχει απο κατω?????

----------


## tzitzikas

τι διαφορα εχει ο 2χ16?
εγω το πηρα 6 ευρω απο Μουτσιουλη και γραφει πισω SSC2B16DLYY
2K05-24
εχει 16 ακροδεκτες και 2 ακομα Α & Κ που ειναι ενομενοι με τα 15,16 πινς

----------


## _ab

> τι διαφορα εχει ο 2χ16?
> εγω το πηρα 6 ευρω απο Μουτσιουλη και γραφει πισω SSC2B16DLYY
> 2K05-24
> εχει 16 ακροδεκτες και 2 ακομα Α & Κ που ειναι ενομενοι με τα 15,16 πινς



Εννοω στον τροπο εμφανισης της ωρας στην οθονη....οχι στα pinouts......

----------


## tzitzikas

εφτιαξα σημερα το ρολοι.δουλευει πολυ καλα, πολυ φασαρια κανει το buzzer οταν κτυπαει. τραβαει 6,8 mA σε λειτουργεια  35mA οταν αναβω το backlight (σε σειρα με την τροφοδοσια του backlight εχω μια αντισταση 47Ω) και οταν βαραει και buzzer παει μεχρι 45-50mA. κουτι ψαχνω μα το βαλω.

----------


## tzitzikas

το μονο αρνητικο ειναι οτι καμια φορα δεν μεταβαινει απο την ωρα στο ξυπνητηρι με την πρωτη.χρειαζεται να πατησω το μπουτον και δευτερη η και τριτη φορα.καμια ιδεα?????

----------


## Επιστήμων

Αν και εταιροχρονισμένα , διάβασα οτι για πηγή θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις 6V και έναν 7805 .
Πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι για να λειτουργήσει το 7805 θα πρέπει να έχει είσοδο τουλάχιστον 7,5V.
Εγώ σου προτείνω ένα μετασχηματιστή στα 6V/200mA , με την ανάλογη ανόρθωση και σταθεροποίηση , και 
θα είσαι καλλυμένος και για τον φωτισμό της οθόνης και για τον ρελέ που σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις !   :Wink:  

Υ.Γ.: 6V(AC) με ανόρθωση δίνουν περίπου 8V(DC) .

----------


## ok1gr

> το μονο αρνητικο ειναι οτι καμια φορα δεν μεταβαινει απο την ωρα στο ξυπνητηρι με την πρωτη.χρειαζεται να πατησω το μπουτον και δευτερη η και τριτη φορα.καμια ιδεα?????



100% κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το button! Άλλαξέ το   :Wink:  





> Αν και εταιροχρονισμένα , διάβασα οτι για πηγή θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις 6V και έναν 7805 .
> Πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι για να λειτουργήσει το 7805 θα πρέπει να έχει είσοδο τουλάχιστον 7,5V.
> Εγώ σου προτείνω ένα μετασχηματιστή στα 6V/200mA , με την ανάλογη ανόρθωση και σταθεροποίηση , και 
> θα είσαι καλλυμένος και για τον φωτισμό της οθόνης και για τον ρελέ που σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις !   
> 
> Υ.Γ.: 6V(AC) με ανόρθωση δίνουν περίπου 8V(DC) .



Μπορεί να βάλε και τον *reg111f5 (νομίζω έτσι είναι)* της texas instruments που είναι low dropout και πολύ καλής ακρίβειας καθώς και θερμικής συμπεριφοράς!   :Wink:

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον φιλοι μου εκανα και αυτο το κυκλωματακι και δουλευει μονο που εχει ενα μικρο μειονεκτημα καθε 24 ωρες χανει 4 δευτερολεπτα....Αυτο οφειλεται στο προγραμμα στον κρθσταλλο η στην τροφοδοσια????Εαν εβαζα καλυτερης ποιοτητας πυκνωτες μηπως λυνοταν το προβληαμα????Επισης οταν το συνεδεσα τοτε δεν εβλεπα τιποτα διοτι δεν ειχε τριμερ για το κοντραστ της οθονης...ετσι λοιπον εβαλα ενα των 10κ μεταξυ 1 και 3 και ολα οκ....Ομως Επειδη το τροφοδοτω με μπαταρια ειπα να κοψω το καλωδιο που φωτιζει την οθονη μετα την αντισταση των 15κ εαν θυμαμαι και καλα για να μην την αδειασω γρηγορα..........Λετε να φταει και αυτο ηα καμια σχεση????

----------


## Επιστήμων

Το πρόβλημα είναι απο ελάχιστες καθυστερήσεις μέσα στο πρόγραμμα.
Η μόνη λύση είναι το DS1302.
Πάντως πάλι καλα ... λίγο χάνει !   :Wink:

----------


## _ab

> Το πρόβλημα είναι απο ελάχιστες καθυστερήσεις μέσα στο πρόγραμμα.
> Η μόνη λύση είναι το DS1302.
> Πάντως πάλι καλα ... λίγο χάνει !



Υπαρχει περιπτωση να το βρω στην ελλαδα????

----------


## gsmaster

χαλαρά.... αν και μπορείς να το πάρεις και σαν δείγμα απο την maxim.

----------


## _ab

και το συνδεω οπως το εχεις κανει στο δικο σου κυκλωμα?????Το λες χαλαρα γιατι ισως να το εχεις βρει θεσσαλονικη Αθηνα βλεπουμε....ειναι ακριβο????

----------


## gsmaster

To πώς το συνδέεις θα το βρεις στο εκάστοτε datasheet. Επίσης υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερα Ολοκληρωμένα RTC που χρησιμοποιούν i2c δίαυλο (1 καλώδιο επικοινωνίας λιγότερο) και έχουν και άλλα καλούδια ενσωματωμένα. πχ DS1307

----------


## _ab

> Το πρόβλημα είναι απο ελάχιστες καθυστερήσεις μέσα στο πρόγραμμα.



Tοτε γιατι να πηγαινει πιο γρηγορα και οχι πιο αργα αφου εχει καθυστερησεις????Εχω παρατηρησει οτι κυκλωματα ρολογιων χρησιμοποιουν κρυσταλλο 3,2768.Εαν πουμε να τοποθετηθει ενας τετοιος κρυσταλλος τι αλλαγες πρεπει να γινουν μεσα στο προγραμμα????

----------


## Επιστήμων

Όταν έγραψα καθυστερήσεις σαφώς και δεν εννοούσα μόνο αυτό.
"Ο νοών ηλεκτρονικά νοείτο !  "  :Wink:

----------


## ok1gr

Μάλλον ενοεί ότι οι καθυστερήσεις είναι μικρότερες από ότι πρέπει...

----------


## _ab

> Όταν έγραψα καθυστερήσεις σαφώς και δεν εννοούσα μόνο αυτό.
> "Ο νοών ηλεκτρονικά νοείτο !  "



Και εγω λοιπον που δεν νοω απο προγραμματισμο γιατι τωρα μαθαινω.... αυτη ειναι η απαντηση που μπορεις να μου δωσεις????

----------


## Επιστήμων

Τι να σου πω ρε φίλε. Αμα τα παίρνεις όλα κατα γράμμα ... .
Πάντως μια και μαθαίνεις τώρα απο ηλεκτρονικά μάθε οτι καθυστερήσεις , στη 
συγκεκριμένη απάντηση , είναι οποιαδήποτε χρονική ανωμαλία .

Αμάν πια !

----------


## panoslive

Καλησπέρα σε όλους παραθέτω φώτο με το ρολόι που έφτιαξα εχω και το τυπωμένο για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Την πλακέτα την κατασκεύασα μόνος μου θα ανεβάσω φωτο και πληροφορίες για το εργαστήριο  μου εμφάνισης και αποχαλκωση πλακετών

----------


## panoslive

Φωτο απο την πλακετα

----------


## ok1gr

Αυτό το μπλέ στο κάτω μέρος τί είναι???

----------


## panoslive

Αυτο το μπλε ειναι το ποντεσιομετρο ακριβειας για να ρυθμιστή το κοντραστ της οθονης. Χωρις αυτό δεν μπορεις να δεις τιποτα στην LCD. Εγω απελπίστηκα μεχρι να καταλάβω τι γίνεται γιατι δεν μου εμφανιζε το ρολοι. Τα εχει η SmartKit είναι λιγο ακριβα περιπου 1 Ευρω και κατι.

----------


## gsmaster

> Αυτο το μπλε ειναι το ποντεσιομετρο ακριβειας για να ρυθμιστή το κοντραστ της οθονης. Χωρις αυτό δεν μπορεις να δεις τιποτα στην LCD. Εγω απελπίστηκα μεχρι να καταλάβω τι γίνεται γιατι δεν μου εμφανιζε το ρολοι. Τα εχει η SmartKit είναι λιγο ακριβα περιπου 1 Ευρω και κατι.



Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να βάλεις απλό τρίμμερακι, ή να γειώσεις κατευθείαν το πιν 3 της οθόνης(αλλα δεν θα εχεις ρύθμιση του contrast

----------


## tzitzikas

εμενα μια χαρα δειχνει η οθονη χωρις τετοιες προσθηκες.

----------


## frogman

Ποιες είναι οι εντολές για να γίνει ο προγραμματισμός του pic

----------


## mike^^

Να ρωτησω κατι μια και τωρα αρχισα να ασχολουμε με τετοια πραγματα.Το pic16f84 δεν εχει 4mhz κρυσταλλο ενσωματωμενο?Γιατι βαζουμε εχτρα?

----------


## DT200

o pic 16f84 δεν έχει ενσωματωμένο κρύσταλλο.

----------


## mike^^

λαθος δικο μου τοτε.ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειχε

----------


## mike^^

ρε παιδια επειδη ενδιαφερομαι να το φτιαξω μπορει κανεις να μου στειλει τον source code επειδη απο την πρωτη σελιδα δεν κατεβαινει...Αν το εχει κανενας και σε γλωσσα c το προτιμω παρα με assebly

----------


## KOKAR

> hex + κώδικας (ανοίγει με το jal) το οποίο θα ανεβάσω το μεσημέρι
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/langewouters/...6f84_clock.zip
> 
> jal compiler για να επεξεργαστείτε τον κώδικα (ανοίξτε το wekker.jal)
> Υπάρχει τέλος και πολύ καλός simulator (jalss). O compiler είναι o jalcc!
> http://oase.uci.kun.nl/~mientki/pic/download/jalxx_v0_7b.exe
> 
> 
> ...



επειδή τα παραπάνω link δεν δουλεύουν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει 
από που μπορώ να πάρω το HEX για τον 16F84 ?
ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## antonis_x

Μπορεί κάποιος να ξανανεβάσει το σχηματικό και το hex ή το asm?

----------


## nikknikk4

> επειδή τα παραπάνω link δεν δουλεύουν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει 
> από που μπορώ να πάρω το HEX για τον 16F84 ?
> ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...



μήπως είναι κάτι από εδώ ?

http://www.thouters.be/Downloads



και στα Ταϊλανδεζικα 

http://www.m108.com/mcu/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=53

αυτό είναι ?

ας τα βάλει κάποιος όλα μαζί αν γίνεται

----------

